# Demandes d'AES Paris [2003]...



## Frodon (17 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que ca interesse, il y aura à compter du Samedi 1er Mars 2003 une "Recycling AES(tm)" toutes les 2 semaines à Paris au Lou Pascalou.

Rendez vous pendant lequel les Mac users interessés pourront se rencontrer discuter de choses et d'autres, boires leur breuvage favori (et manger s'ils le souhaitent), surfer sur le Net grace à la connexion GPRS partagé (by Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) et bien d'autres choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà voilà, donc pour ceux que ca interesse, première Recycling AES le Samedi 1er Mars 2003 à 16H au:

Lou Pascalou: 
14 rue des panoyaux 
75020 Paris 

Métro: Ménilmontant 

Si y'a suffisament de monde prets à continuer toute la nuit après, il y aura une after qui pour cette première édition se fera chez moi:

33 Passage Thiéré 75011 Paris  -  Métro: Bastille  (Le passage thiéré est perpendiculaire à la rue de la roquette)

Et dans ce cas, diverses activités au programme: jeux diverses et variés (si necessaire il faudra amener vos jeux, je n'ai qu'un jeu de carte de 54 cartes traditionel), connexion internet ADSL illimité et partagée, découverte du Pegasos (ordinateur PowerPC), discussion, bouffe, boissons, bières...etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et cela pendant toute la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Venez nombreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+

Recycling AES(tm) is a trademark of Alèm Inc, All Rights Reserved


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

_bah voui !?_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2003)

Des AES tous les quinze jours ? À quand des "paniers-AES" comme les "paniers-orgie" d'Astérix ? Des livres « Faites votre AES vous-même », « L'AES pour les Nuls », etc. ? Des boites de jeu, pourquoi pas ? Tant qu'on y est...

Sauvage, vous avez dit sauvage ?


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Des AES tous les quinze jours ? À quand des "paniers-AES" comme les "paniers-orgie" d'Astérix ? Des livres « Faites votre AES vous-même », « L'AES pour les Nuls », etc. ? Des boites de jeu, pourquoi pas ? Tant qu'on y est...

Sauvage, vous avez dit sauvage ?







* 

[/QUOTE]

le sauvage est dans le contenu pas dans la ritualisation de la chose.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

sauvage par que l'on reve d'un lynchage de SMG


----------



## bonpat (17 Février 2003)

J'ai encore jamais assisté à une AES (donc j'en parle avec aisance) mais j'ai l'impression que tous les 15 jours, elles vont perdre de leur charme.
J'en parle d'autant plus aisément que blabla... blablabla


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Des AES tous les quinze jours ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne m'empêchera pas de passer tous mes ouikindes sur Paris, qu'on se le dise !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pas seulement pour lessiver les murs à Ficelle, faut pas croire !!_


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

le sauvage est dans le contenu pas dans la ritualisation de la chose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas plutôt les participants qui sont des sauvages


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

pas seulement pour lessiver les murs à Ficelle, faut pas croire !!






* 

[/QUOTE]

je vous confirme


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas plutôt les participants qui sont des sauvages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 

Pourquoi tu dis ça ???


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je vous confirme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

kestu confirmes toi ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi tu dis ça ???
























* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça, une idée en l'air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(comme les cheveux de certains, d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Comme ça, une idée en l'air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(comme les cheveux de certains, d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça !!


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

kestu confirmes toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

des choses qui m'on été dites


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

mê)<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je ne peux pas te laisser dire ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, une rectification s'imposait (j'ai pas dit un brushing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pour certains, ce sera difficile de leur hérisser le poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même avec un faux-contact sur la coque de leur powerbook/iboobk (rayez la mention inutile).


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

des choses qui m'on été dites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... faut pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_même si : il suffirait d'un geste, rien qu'un geste !!_


----------



## Xav' (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai encore jamais assisté à une AES (donc j'en parle avec aisance) mais j'ai l'impression que tous les 15 jours, elles vont perdre de leur charme.
J'en parle d'autant plus aisément que blabla... blablabla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On s'éloigne de l'idée première, certes, mais au moins, la fête perdure, quelquesoit sont nom ou sa forme.

Et au moins, avec l'ajout du préfixe "Recycling", les choses osnt claires et différentes à chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui ont peur de la monotonie, ils peuvent venir que toutes les six semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, si on prend au mot, l'Apple Expo Sauvage n'a lieue d'être qu'une fois par an...
L'essetiel est quand même de se retrouver et de passer un bon moment.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

euh... faut pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même si : il suffirait d'un geste, rien qu'un geste !!



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu a son téléphone deja ?


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu a son téléphone deja ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je peux pas répondre, ficelle me surveille !!


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2003)

pourquoi ta fait des bétises ?


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> * L'essentiel est quand même de se retrouver et de passer un bon moment.  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est exactement ça !!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Février 2003)

Au moins, si on sait qu'il y a des gens tous les quinze jours, ça sera peut être plus facile de se libérer une fois de temps en temps!






 J'y serait le 1 er mars!


----------



## Frodon (18 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Pour ne pas rater une Recycling AES(tm) à laquelle vous pouviez venir, il est désormais possible de consulter le calendrier des Recycling AES(tm) ici:
http://ical.mac.com/bpresles/Recycling-AES

Pour l'inscrire dans votre iCal:
webcal://ical.mac.com/bpresles/Recycling-AES.ics

Il est à jour pour tout 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Bientôt


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Pour ne pas rater une Recycling AES(tm) à laquelle vous pouviez venir, il est désormais possible de consulter le calendrier des Recycling AES(tm) ici:
http://ical.mac.com/bpresles/Recycling-AES
* 

[/QUOTE]






 ça se termine de bonne heure !!


----------



## Frodon (19 Février 2003)

Salut TanPlan,

Non non, j'ai juste pas mis les afters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais rajourter "+after la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Voilà c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Frodon (19 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Pour info j'ai retiré la Recycling AES(tm) du 29 mars parce qu'il y a déjà la MacLAN 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

Donc qui viens ???


----------



## ficelle (27 Février 2003)

pas toi, comme d'hab !


----------



## Sir (28 Février 2003)

C'est tjs au Lou Pascal ???
Si oui , j'essaierais de venir juste 5 minutes ok ?

Vous voulez vraiment que je viennes ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est au Lou Pascalou (cf premier message de ce thread).

A+


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * C'est tjs au Lou Pascal ???
Si oui , j'essaierais de venir juste 5 minutes ok ?

Vous voulez vraiment que je viennes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Le goudron et les plumes chauffent, t'inquiète pas, il en restera pour toi.


----------



## Sir (28 Février 2003)

Mais qui viens ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Le goudron et les plumes chauffent, t'inquiète pas, il en restera pour toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon, parce qu'il y en a prévu pour d'autres ??


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Mais qui viens ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi mais pas longtemps, j'ai des _trucs_ à faire...


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

moi mais pas longtemps, j'ai des trucs à faire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on peut savoir quoi !?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

tu sait pas ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

on peut savoir quoi !?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je t'en parle au phone demain ou sur ichat quand tu seras au taf !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu sait pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah non...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

on vous cache des choses


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on vous cache des choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qui cache des choses à qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu veux dire à tout le monde que tu abuses de ton casimir tous les soirs, ça ne regarde que toi...


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Donc qui viens ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui vient, d'accord mais Quand ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Qui vient, d'accord mais Quand ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je crois que c'est dans 12H... il serait temps que j'aille me coucher d'ailleurs...


----------



## kamkil (1 Mars 2003)

Présent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre je devrais pas tarder à suivre le mouvement si je veux être en forme pour demain...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

seulement 10h ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah non, je retourne me coucher !!


----------



## ficelle (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * seulement 10h ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah non, je retourne me coucher !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais bientot ouvrir les volets !


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je vais bientot ouvrir les volets ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et je parie que maintenant, tu fais la vaisselle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




du Nes, du Nes, du Nes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oups... il est joli ton écran Hyundaï... elle est où la boite de vitesses ??


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

tu dort dans le garage alem ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu dort dans le garage alem ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, dans la niche à sonate !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens cette aprème (je pars tôt finalement*) où il faut que je passe place Boulnois chercher le lecteur DVD de ficelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ceci à l'adresse de Zarathoustra.


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

tiens ficelle est tout content d'avoir ramené son aspi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il en avait peut-être marre de son PowerMac qui fait le même bruit mais pas le même travail !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je mange un bout et je vais au lou !!


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non, dans la niche à sonate !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu viens cette aprème (je pars tôt finalement*) où il faut que je passe place Boulnois chercher le lecteur DVD de ficelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ceci à l'adresse de Zarathoustra.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est qui sonate ?

tu peu passer mais avant 16H30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (n'oublie pas le lecteur)


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est qui sonate ?

tu peu passer mais avant 16H30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (n'oublie pas le lecteur)  * 

[/QUOTE]

sonate, c'est la chienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oué bon, t'as du bol que ce soit sur la même ligne de métro toi !!


----------



## kamkil (2 Mars 2003)

Les volets viennent de s'ouvre ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







H-1

Je serais un peu en retard


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

sonate, c'est la chienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oué bon, t'as du bol que ce soit sur la même ligne de métro toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai jamais vu sonate !!


----------



## kamkil (2 Mars 2003)

Ouais bon bin...
Comment dire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai été en retard de 30minutes et de toute façon ils étaient que 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un peu foireux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là je suis chez Frodon; sympa son Pégasos (na! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec Morph OS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il boot rapidement; encore heureux quand on sait que le fait d'aller sur Mac.com le gèle totalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait plutôt mettre ça en mensuel et surtout faire remplir un formulaire pour s'inscrire itoo itoo comme pour la MacLan par exemple sinon yaura jamais personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RDV samedi 12 avril pour la prochaine AES Recycling


----------



## bibi78 (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * tiens ficelle est tout content d'avoir ramené son aspi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il en avait peut-être marre de son PowerMac qui fait le même bruit mais pas le même travail !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE]

Pas sur !  
Avec l'aspiration avant des nouveaux firewire800, je suis sur que monté sur roulettes ça doit le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

au faite Bibi tes venu chercher t'on Ti tout neuf ?


----------



## kamkil (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * au faite Bibi tes venu chercher t'on Ti tout neuf ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu nous le dit si il te manque des posts mackie, on va ouvrir des sujets rien que pour toi


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

ça fait plus de 7500 posts que je fais ça


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2003)

Salut,

"Là je suis chez Frodon; sympa son Pégasos (na!  ) avec Morph OS  Il boot rapidement; encore heureux quand on sait que le fait d'aller sur Mac.com le gèle totalement"

Oui saleté d'IBrowse 2.3 bugué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Pas sur !  
Avec l'aspiration avant des nouveaux firewire800, je suis sur que monté sur roulettes ça doit le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bibi78 (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * au faite Bibi tes venu chercher t'on Ti tout neuf ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, et je dois dire que j'ai été très agréablement surpris (y serais-tu pour quelque chose ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Le plus dingue c'est que j'ai donné ce Ti pour changer l'écran, et qu'ils ont tout changé : Capot inférieur, toute la coque le trackpad ect... Il n'y a que le clavier de mon ancien Ti, mais la chose que j'aimerais bien comprendre, est pourquoi dans ces conditions, il se sont pris la tête à décoller l'écran pour le remettre dans la capot d'origine ? (ce qui doit être une vraie galère, d'ailleurs, il ont oublié un petit poil de cul entre le capot et l'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Enfin je suis super content, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une nouvelle machine.
Merci


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

non j'y suis pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'oublie pas de mettre un petit papier sur le clavier et de bien nétoyer l'écran


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2003)

Salut,

"Là je suis chez Frodon; sympa son Pégasos (na!  ) avec Morph OS  Il boot rapidement; encore heureux quand on sait que le fait d'aller sur Mac.com le gèle totalement"

J'ai trouvé le problème ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IBrowse 2.3 que tu utilisais passe par un module externe pour la negociation SSL (AmiSSL ou MiamiSSL. Dans ton cas ca utilisait AmiSSL). J'ai essayé avec l'autre module externe (MiamiSSL) et là ca passe. Donc c'est AmiSSL qui est bugué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Pour information, je vais mettre en place un système d'inscription pour la Recycling AES(tm) dès que possible.

Afin d'eviter que de nouveau il y ai personne (ou quasi personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), il y a aura un quota. Si moins de 5 personnes sont inscrites la Recycling AES(tm) sera alors automatiquement annulée.

En attendant le site, vous pouvez vous inscrire pour la Recycling AES(tm) du 15 Mars par email: bpresles@nerim.net

A+


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2003)

Bonjour, 

Pour information, je vais mettre en place un système d'inscription pour la Recycling AES(tm) dès que possible. 

Afin d'eviter que de nouveau il y ai personne (ou quasi personne  ), il y a aura un quota. Si moins de 5 personnes sont inscrites la Recycling AES(tm) sera alors automatiquement annulée. 

En attendant le site, vous pouvez vous inscrire pour la Recycling AES(tm) du 15 Mars par email: bpresles@nerim.net 

A+


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour, 

Pour information, je vais mettre en place un système d'inscription pour la Recycling AES(tm) dès que possible. 

Afin d'eviter que de nouveau il y ai personne (ou quasi personne  ), il y a aura un quota. Si moins de 5 personnes sont inscrites la Recycling AES(tm) sera alors automatiquement annulée. 

En attendant le site, vous pouvez vous inscrire pour la Recycling AES(tm) du 15 Mars par email: bpresles@nerim.net 

A+  * 

[/QUOTE]

il serait judicieux de fermer ce thread


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

il serait judicieux de fermer ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu trouves ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu trouves ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou j'ai le cerveau d'une mouche morte, ou bien il y a un autre thread qui prend le relais...
c'est la mouche peut-être...


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2003)

[x] mouche morte.


----------



## Frodon (3 Mars 2003)

Hello,

"Ou j'ai le cerveau d'une mouche morte, ou bien il y a un autre thread qui prend le relais...
c'est la mouche peut-être..."

L'autre thread à été crée afin d'être sûr que tous le monde soit au courant pour les reservations.
Je laisse les modérateurs libre de décider de la légitimité de la fermeture ou non de ce thread.

A+


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Hello,

"Ou j'ai le cerveau d'une mouche morte, ou bien il y a un autre thread qui prend le relais...
c'est la mouche peut-être..."

L'autre thread à été crée afin d'être sûr que tous le monde soit au courant pour les reservations.
Je laisse les modérateurs libre de décider de la légitimité de la fermeture ou non de ce thread.

A+  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'était bien la mouche...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * 
Je laisse les modérateurs libre de décider de la légitimité de la fermeture ou non de ce thread.* 

[/QUOTE]

Bouuhh les modéros !! Ah bas les modéros !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












d'abord !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

Bouuhh les modéros !! Ah bas les modéros !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












d'abord !  * 

[/QUOTE]Bonjour Slug ! Un petit café ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Bonjour Slug ! Un petit café ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Aver plaisir mon cher maousse


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

Bouuhh les modéros !! Ah bas les modéros !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












d'abord !

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

fait gaffe tu risque d'être pris en floodgrand delis


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

sonate, c'est la chienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oué bon, t'as du bol que ce soit sur la même ligne de métro toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Le mec au fond  qui a des lunettes c qui ? Il etait demonstrateur Apple a rosny 2 l'autre fois , je vous prie de me repondre merci.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Le mec au fond  qui a des lunettes c qui ? Il etait demonstrateur Apple a rosny 2 l'autre fois , je vous prie de me repondre merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]
*LE * professeur *Xav'*, co-créateur des AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Si tu venais aux AES, tu ne te poserais plus toutes ces questions existencielles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Le mec au fond  qui a des lunettes c qui ? Il etait demonstrateur Apple a rosny 2 l'autre fois , je vous prie de me repondre merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

ben ça alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xav' a rencontré SMG et il ne le sait même pas...


----------



## Xav' (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

ben ça alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xav' a rencontré SMG et il ne le sait même pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant, j'ai veillé, arme à la main


----------



## Xav' (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 
Le mec au fond  qui a des lunettes c qui ? Il etait demonstrateur Apple a rosny 2 l'autre fois , je vous prie de me repondre merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, c'est moi le mec au fond (écoutant la vie dissolute et à peine recomposée d'iBurger) et j'étais au BHV Rosny (équipe très sympa, mais magasin au milieu de nul part).

Et quand tu dis "l'autre fois" c'était il y a un bon moment, car je n'y suis plus depuis mi-janvier...
C'était quand exactement ?
Il y a encore quelqu'un là-bas, maintenant ?

Tu es venu m'adresser la parole où tu m'as fuis ?


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> *  je vous prie de me repondre merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

_ Veillez agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'assurance de mes sentiments distingués. _












'+


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Xav':</font><hr /> * 

Tu es venu m'adresser la parole où tu m'as fuis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a pas osé... Dans ton habit noir, il t'a pris pour steve jobs, ça l'a intimidé.


----------



## Xav' (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Il a pas osé... Dans ton habit noir, il t'a pris pour steve jobs, ça l'a intimidé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On dirais bien...

Celà dit, tout le monde confirmera que je ne mord pas. Je frappe, mais je ne mords pas.


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

ben ça alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Xav' a rencontré SMG et il ne le sait même pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui , je lui ai parlé , discussion tres sympa. mais il m'a dit une chose qui m'a mis en rogne : " les gens ne regardent pas le prix , ils mettent l'argent ". Sinon , Xav n'est pas méchant loin de là , premier demonstrateur Apple que j'apprecie contrairement a d'autres c***....
Merci ,Sir


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

Pour ou contre ?


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tendre le fouet et prendre le risque de te faire battre. Tu aimes ça


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *Tu aimes ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est son sport favoris depuis bientot deux ans !


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est son sport favoris depuis bientot deux ans !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah apparemment, faut taper plus fort, il en redemande


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est son sport favoris depuis bientot deux ans !   * 

[/QUOTE]

DE TOUTE FACON JE VEUX VENIR A UNE AES A PARIS LE 15  MARS MAIS BON ELLE EST FOIREE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ALORS ELLE EST POUR QUAND ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

ah oui, pour le 15 mars, alem est interdit d'aes...
il est convoqué pour repeindre mon ancien appart !


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ah oui, pour le 15 mars, alem est interdit d'aes...
il est convoqué pour repeindre mon ancien appart !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux t'aider si tu veux


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Je peux t'aider si tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu n'as pas peur qu'on te confonde avec les murs ?


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

tu n'as pas peur qu'on te confonde avec les murs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Soyez gentil ....


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Soyez gentil .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Poiur koi faire ???


----------



## Sir (10 Mars 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1047326278SirMacGregor">


*Pour *
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>
Contre ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2003)

Tu vois, sont pas méchants les gens des Aes. Tu peux venir maintenant.


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu vois, sont pas méchants les gens des Aes. Tu peux venir maintenant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et comme disait pierre mortez :
voila, passez plutot à ce moment là !
et avec un peu de chance, peut etre meme qu'on sera pas là !


----------



## Xav' (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 
Oui , je lui ai parlé , discussion tres sympa.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est déjà ça de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 
mais il m'a dit une chose qui m'a mis en rogne : "les gens ne regardent pas le prix, ils mettent l'argent".* 

[/QUOTE]

Dit autrement : quand on veux, on peux.
Une fois que l'on a choisi le bon ordinateur, let's go ahead !

Et je peux savoir pourquoi ça t'a foutu en rogne ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, Xav n'est pas méchant loin de là, premier demonstrateur Apple que j'apprecie contrairement a d'autres c***....
Merci ,Sir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai aucune raison d'être méchant...


----------



## Xav' (11 Mars 2003)

Dis donc, après réflexion, tu ne serais pas venu le dernier samedi de Décembre par hasard ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

Enfin un petit doute !!


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et avec un peu de chance, peut etre meme qu'on sera pas là !   * 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, t'es là toi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dis donc, j'ai bien vu ton bar mais yavait rien à boire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, si tu me cherches, tu sais à qui demander pour me trouver !!


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

SMG t'es trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ficelle faut que t'arrête d'exciter alèm de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour info: les AES recycling en Mars c'est mal parti. Le prochain grand rendez-vous ce sera plutôt le Samedi 29 Mars (le jour de mon anniversaire, le gateau: aux framboises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) avec la MacLan 6 qui a lieu pas très loin de Paris. Pour s'inscrire et pour plus d'infos: Sur le site de Mac4Ever mais les inscriptions sont apparement temporairement suspendues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si vous n'avez pas de bécane (ou que vous ne pouvez pas la transporter) venez quand même; ya une bonne ambiance et si vous êtes sur vos gardes vous pourrez peut-être choper un portable comme le chien de la photo


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * si vous êtes sur vos gardes vous pourrez peut-être choper un portable comme le chien de la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi encore ? j'ai rien fait moi !!


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Ficelle faut que t'arrête d'exciter alèm de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bin vrai !!


----------



## Frodon (13 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Je rappelle que pour que la Recycling AES(tm) de Samedi ai lieu, il faut qu'il y ai au moins 5 personnes m'ayant contacté pour me dire qu'ils viendraient.

Pour le moment il n'y a qu'une seule personne qui m'a contacté.

Je vous laisse jusqu'a Vendredi soir 18H pour vous inscrire: bpresles@nerim.net
Passé ce délai, j'annoncerai officiellement si oui ou non la Recycling AES(tm) aura lieu (suivant les inscriptions).

Evidement dans le futur il y aura un site Web, en ce moment j'ai peu de temps pour travailler dessus, mais promis pour les Recycling AES(tm) d'Avril et après il y aura le site.

A Bientôt


----------



## ficelle (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *Ficelle faut que t'arrête d'exciter alèm de temps en temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas qui exite le plus l'autre !
pour l'instant alem est touijours sequestré sous mon canapé,
et je lui accorde seulement une demi heure de reseau par jour.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas qui exite le plus l'autre !
pour l'instant alem est touijours sequestré sous mon canapé,
et je lui accorde seulement une demi heure de reseau par jour.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Le sevrage va être dur...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Le sevrage va être dur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

faudra que tu y passes aussi un jour... petit oiseau deviendra grand...


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas qui exite le plus l'autre !
pour l'instant alem est touijours sequestré sous mon canapé,
et je lui accorde seulement une demi heure de reseau par jour.   * 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est encore trop !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis, tu m'accorderas une demi-heure de duvel dimanche soir ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

faudra que tu y passes aussi un jour... petit oiseau deviendra grand...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Y a encore du boulot, c'est pas  gagné d'avance


----------



## Frodon (15 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

N'ayant eu qu'une seule inscription pour la Recycling AES d'aujourd'hui, elle n'aura donc pas lieu.

Je vais travailler sur le site ce week end de sorte qu'il soit prêt suffisament à l'avance pour la Recycling AES de mi-Avril.

A+


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

N'ayant eu qu'une seule inscription pour la Recycling AES d'aujourd'hui, elle n'aura donc pas lieu.* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était qui ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Y a encore du boulot, c'est pas  gagné d'avance






* 

[/QUOTE]

fichtre, je suis impressioné...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu devrais sortir astiquer ton orchidée.


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu devrais sortir astiquer ton orchidée.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Mon dieu mon  dieu...!!
Y-aurait-il encore derrière ces quelques mots anodins une allusion sexuelle ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_Ça te travaille quand même beaucoup je trouve, pour quelqu'un au dessus de tout et tous._ Mouarff


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mon dieu mon  dieu...!!
Y-aurait-il encore derrière ces quelques mots anodins une allusion sexuelle ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, je pensais juste à ton orchidée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ça te travaille quand même beaucoup je trouve, pour quelqu'un au dessus de tout et tous. Mouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'aidit ça de moi ??


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah non, je pensais juste à ton orchidée...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors tu devrais savoir que ce n'est pas un jouet...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Alors tu devrais savoir que ce n'est pas un jouet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non, c'est une fleur...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non, c'est une fleur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Pas possible !! 

J'avais pas remarqué... C'est dingue ça !!


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 






 Pas possible !! 

J'avais pas remarqué... C'est dingue ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

bah non, c'est pas dingue, c'est juste une fleur...


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah non, c'est pas dingue, c'est juste une fleur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce qui est dingue, c'est que tu les astiques, toi, les fleurs...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ce qui est dingue, c'est que tu les astiques, toi, les fleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour éviter qu'elle ne s'enrhume... parfois, je leur mets aussi des paravents ou des cloches...


----------



## kamkil (22 Mars 2003)

Et après on accuse mackie de poster n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'en ai des fleurs à astiquer moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Passe quand tu veux-enfin quand ficelle veux


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Et après on accuse mackie de poster n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'en ai des fleurs à astiquer moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Passe quand tu veux-enfin quand ficelle veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne m'appelle pas Nicolas....


----------



## Sir (25 Mars 2003)

Tous est dans le titre ....
Personnelement je peux le samedi (premier jour des vacances pour la zone C ) .
Merci Sir


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Mardi, c'est pas mal non-plus...


----------



## Sir (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mardi, c'est pas mal non-plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Tous est dans le titre ....
Personnelement je peux le samedi (premier jour des vacances pour la zone C ) .
Merci Sir  * 

[/QUOTE]

En Suisse, en Belgique, à Lyon?
A Valençiennes ????


----------



## Sir (25 Mars 2003)

A Paris


----------



## Sir (25 Mars 2003)

Voulant depuis longtemps venir a une AES , j'en ai la possibilité alors venez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Sir


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 






* 

[/QUOTE]
Mardi, exceptionnellement, ce sera poisson pour tout le monde.


----------



## Sir (25 Mars 2003)

Pas coool tanplan '


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> *





Pas coool tanplan '  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est sûr qu'avec un tel sens de l'humour, va y avoir encore du monde...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

Et ton Aes, tu l'as fait au centre commercial de Rosny ?


----------



## ficelle (25 Mars 2003)

oui, chez flunch !


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * oui, chez flunch !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est pas des Mac Cain, j'en veux pas !!


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2003)

Juste une question SMG: Tu es blonde?


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Juste une question SMG: Tu es blonde?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Avec une forte... Personnalité ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)

...ne te découvre pas d'un fil ? J'ai bon ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2003)

5¡ 5|\/|6 v¡3|\|5 4 [_]|\|3 435, q[_]¡ 1'3|\|ph3r|\/|3 d4|\|5 1'é?0¡13 |\|0¡r ?


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2003)

(4¡r 54d¡q[_]3)


----------



## krystof (25 Mars 2003)

On pourra faire du manège


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 5¡ 5|\/|6 v¡3|\|5 4 [_]|\|3 435, q[_]¡ 1'3|\|ph3r|\/|3 d4|\|5 1'é?0¡13 |\|0¡r ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi l'étoile noire ? Encore une histoire de lune rousse çà encore


----------



## Yip (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi l'étoile noire ? Encore une histoire de lune rousse çà encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ou alors mackie a été inspiré par la retranscription du Burger Quizz d'hier soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait il avait quel âge au moment de la sortie de Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Yip (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 5¡ 5|\/|6 v¡3|\|5 4 [_]|\|3 435, q[_]¡ 1'3|\|ph3r|\/|3 d4|\|5 1'é?0¡13 |\|0¡r ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

0|\| é(ri7 é70i13 |\|0ir3 |\/|4(|&lt;i3


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2003)

L'étoile noire  (Lou Pascalou)


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Juste une question SMG: Tu es blonde?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'en ai l'impression...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon si c'est flunch et pas un samedi je viens


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

410r5 4|\/|0k, [_]|\| p'?¡? 5|\/|6 p0[_]r 135 v4c4|\|c35 ç4 ?3 d¡? ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

Mackie depuis qu'il configure sa borne airport il se prend pour un haxor ... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrete le (0\/\/b0`/z un peu .. ça fini par être lourdingue (quoique apres tout on est dans un post de SMG ... donc on peut s'en donner à coeur joie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je ne m'appelle pas Nicolas....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ©mackie


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *Passe quand tu veux-enfin quand ficelle veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ficelle ne veut pas, alèm est puni.
ce coup çi, il reste sous le canapé,
et n'est pas pret d'en sortir !
nan mais !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

j'4¡|\/|3 8¡3|\| ph4¡r3 p4r?¡3 3|\| c0[_]¡113 135 5[_]j3?5 d3 5|\/|6


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

ficelle ne veut pas, alèm est puni.
ce coup çi, il reste sous le canapé,
et n'est pas pret d'en sortir !
nan mais ! 



* 

[/QUOTE]

sous le canapé ? pauvre alem ... tu es bien sévère ficelle ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 quoique ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

|\/|4(|&lt;!3 7'3$ \/r4!|\/|3|\|7 1 633|&lt; ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

|\/|4¡5 j3 5[_]¡5 p45 [_]|\| |\|3rd


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

3|\| 70u7 (4$ 7u 7'3|\| r4pPr0(|-|3 d3 p|u$ 3|\| p|u$ ...


----------



## nato kino (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi l'étoile noire ? Encore une histoire de lune rousse çà encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour ça, il faut être venu au moins une fois à une Aes au Lou Pascalou.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ça, il faut être venu au moins une fois à une Aes au Lou Pascalou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et avoir bu suffisament de biere ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 3|\| 70u7 (4$ 7u 7'3|\| r4pPr0(|-|3 d3 p|u$ 3|\| p|u$ ...   * 

[/QUOTE]


p45 d[_] ?0[_]?, j3 |\/|3 |\/|'4pp313 p45 c0r?3x


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

et avoir bu suffisament de biere ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Hero a l'air d'aimer leurs differente vodka


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

ph4[_] vr4¡|\/|3|\| q[_]3 '4rr33 13 |\/|4c .. 3 14 8¡3r3 ...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ph4[_]? vr4¡|\/|3|\|? q[_]3 ?'4rr3?3 13 |\/|4c .. 3? 14 8¡3r3 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

P0w3r 8¥ D[_]v31


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

wanagain ...


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Hero a l'air d'aimer leurs differente vodka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je crois qu'il les as pas toute essayée !!!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais je crois qu'il les as pas toute essayée !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

effectivement .. enfin non .. sur les 6 types, ils n'en avaient que 5 ...


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

effectivement .. enfin non .. sur les 6 types, ils n'en avaient que 5 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en avait que 6 ??


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

tu ne t'en souvient plus ?


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu ne t'en souvient plus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas compter le nombre que j'en ai pris !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2003)

je connais ça


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je connais ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Heureuement, on est pas les seuls !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

il n'y a que 6 types de vodka au lou ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est meme dans la video


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * il n'y a que 6 types de vodka au lou ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est meme dans la video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Hum quel vidéo ???


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

t'as pas vu la video AE + bouffe macgen / mgz + AES ?

rahhh faut que je te la passe


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * t'as pas vu la video AE + bouffe macgen / mgz + AES ?

rahhh faut que je te la passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais plus... ouais passe.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'veux voir !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

des que je viens sur iChat


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * des que je viens sur iChat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

CàD dans quelque... heu voyons aller je vais pas etre trop méchant !!!... quelque jours


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)

mais non .. faut pas dire ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tiens .. je le lance


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * mais non .. faut pas dire ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tiens .. je le lance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben tu es deja plus la !!! meme pas le temps de ramener ma copine !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2003)

tu est partageur ?


----------



## kamkil (31 Mars 2003)

Apprend déjà à poster un sondage correctement...


----------



## kamkil (31 Mars 2003)

De toute façon tu changeras jamais SMG...
J'ai essayé de te faire comprendre mais là j'abandonne (et apparement je suis pas le premier ni le dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
A croire que tu le fait exprès...


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

J'ai pitié de SirMacGregor, qu'est ce qu'il a fait qu'on ne puisse lui pardonner?


----------



## Sir (31 Mars 2003)

Vous me donner une date pour une AES et pas de probleme je viens !


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Vous me donner une date pour une AES et pas de probleme je viens !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois que tu n'as pas consulté le résultat du vote.


----------



## Sir (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois que tu n'as pas consulté le résultat du vote.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]


Je m'en fous je veux savoir


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2003)

Une SMGES... avec lui tout seul... non? Ça serait cool ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Qu'en pense le principal intéressé?


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 


Je m'en fous je veux savoir  * 

[/QUOTE]

Puisque tu insistes, voici la  réponse


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* SirMacGregor a une AES* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est montrable ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2003)

même le samedi aprés minuit ?


----------

